
Ask HN: Do you agree with this statement about US phone market? - O_H_E
The author of [1]&#x27;Huawei’s P20 Pro is a hugely promising phone that will upset Americans&#x27; way saying that<p>&quot;The US phone market needs a respectable third player more than Huawei needs the US market.&quot;<p>Do you agree that this &quot;duopoly&quot; between Apple &amp; Samsung is hurting the customer?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theverge.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;3&#x2F;29&#x2F;17174840&#x2F;huawei-p20-pro-apple-samsung-us-absence
======
ParameterOne
I bought a Oneplus3. And I don't think the market cares about what anyone
says.

